# Looking for ICS Encounter Ringtones.



## BurningCircuits (Mar 22, 2012)

I just switched from ICS Encounter to MIUI for use of the camera. However I really liked the Encounter ringtones. The only one I can remember was called Antimony. But if anyone has a way of getting a zip of all of the ICS Encounter ringtones, alarms, and notifications, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## BurningCircuits (Mar 22, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Unzip and look for the ring tones under the /media/audio folder.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## BurningCircuits (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh snap, I would've never thought to do that. Thanks!


----------

